# Coloring



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you color your gm soaps white before coloring them another color?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

No, but mine come out white when I don't add anything anyway, unless i use something like vanilla for a fragrance.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine are never white no matter what but I can get very nice colors with the POP micas of which I have quite a stash.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

No. My uncolored, unscented bars are close to white. Not bright white but a light ivory at least.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The whitest you can have is by putting your milk in at emulsion and using water to 'melt' the lye. White can be achieved with Titanium Dioxide, but if you add to much your corners will shatter and your soap will feel like chalk...TD is in all clays and micas that are 'light' so be very careful when purchasing say light pink clay if it is red clay with TD mixed in don't use much of it, maybe just swirl with it, or your shaving soap will be shaving clay if you add enough to really color the batch.

I have come to the conclusion that nobody can help you learn to soap..you can come to a soap class, but unless you stick to the original recipe, it will change how your soap reacts to scent, reacts to color etc.. So take tons of notes and do like we all did, trail and error. Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I had a supplier tell me I needed to use white before coloring my gm soaps with other colors, to make the color come out true. I haven't been doing this...but a recent batch of colored soap didn't come out the color it should have, so I thought maybe I should be using white first after all. I think I didn't put enough color in though and will repeat the batch tomorrow and see what I get.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sometimes soaps don't come out "the color they should have" simply because the colorants are not soap stable, meaning that the colorant itself changes color at the high pH of raw soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you seen the suppliers GM soap? Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Have you seen the suppliers GM soap? Vicki


 no, I haven't seen it. I have never messed with colors until recently. I got a wild hair and started playing with small batches. I bought local and when I asked her a couple questions about some of the products she offered, she told me about the white thing.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most suppliers show you exactly what their colorants do in GM soap, non goatmilk CP soap and melt and pour. I love peacock colors for that reason, and nice is that she is local to me...she also has an excellent colorant sheet from the girls on her 'forum' for herbs and spices etc... Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Most suppliers show you exactly what their colorants do in GM soap, non goatmilk CP soap and melt and pour. I love peacock colors for that reason, and nice is that she is local to me...she also has an excellent colorant sheet from the girls on her 'forum' for herbs and spices etc... Vicki


 GTK- I am looking her up now


----------

